# Question for mamas with stretched lobes



## tinymumma

I have 20mm stretchers (not too sure what gauge that it). I've recently changed to acrillic plugs so Leo doesn't get his fingers caught and rip them open. I previously had silicone tunnels. My ears have gone so yuck! They're red, smell like dirty vag, are itchy and cheesy. Like I've just gone up a size! I've been this size for just over two years now and I know they're healed completely... What can I do? I never used to take them out at night but I did last night so I'm going to see if this helps. Any other tips though? 
Also, I can't just take them out as they're too big to heal and won't anyway from all the blow outs from being in a DV relationship. I also don't have the money for the operation and to be honest, I love them, always have, so there's no way I'm getting rid of them.
TIA


----------



## MummyMana

You could be allergic to the new material, if you always had silicone tunnels try getting silicone plugs :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

You're probably allergic to that type of metal, I'd go back to the other type you were using before. Also SALT WATER! Dip them for five minutes twice a day in salt water. It will draw out the infection


----------



## troxxy

I only wear wood, as whenever I put acrylic in my ears get crusty and sore/red and just gross! Probably allergy to the plastic. Try switching to wood maybe? I love my ebony wood plugs, there's never any smell and they're so comfortable!


----------



## Kassy

I have acrylic in and I'm having the same issues. I think I'll be buying some steel ones this weekend then. Yuk!.


----------



## skyesmom

that sounds like a proper allergy + some sort of side infection that could have sneaked up due to everything being inflamed as it smells bad you say. so yeah change material but also get some sterilizing fluid with antibiotics in it as well if it smells that bad (ie. like the ones you need to use when you go up a size or get a belly button piercing). the white stuff you see there is an indication of an inflammation that can yes for sure be an allergy but also an infection and you don't want that carried on.


----------

